# Sage Barista Pro - pump always on?



## Juicy (Aug 24, 2021)

Hi all,

I bought a Sage Barista Pro second hand and the seller said the machine wasn't working because it was backed up with scale. I opened up the machine and the pump was disconnected and in poor condition. I replaced the pump and now when I plug the machine in, the pump is on the whole time, until I unplug the machine. Is there a pump switch or something similar I have overlooked?

Thanks in advance

J


----------



## mikesplicer (1 mo ago)

Did you get anywhere with this question? I have the same issue


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It's probably driven via triac and that has failed or it may be the little chip that drives the triac,

Follow the leads and find out where these parts are and replace them.

There is a chance that the part they are on is wet. That would also cause problems,


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@mikesplicer As John says :-



ajohn said:


> It's probably driven via triac and that has failed or it may be the little chip that drives the triac...


have a look at the circuitry...this thread :-









Resolved - Sage BE - espresso flow not working but wand...


Hi, I was hoping to attach a video of the issue but no luck. So here is a Google link. IMG_6694.MOV you can see the wand and water tap work ok but when I switch to the main espresso part it just pumps water to the overflow. My guess is a block somewhere ! where to start :-) Thanks for any...




www.coffeeforums.co.uk





"may" be of assistance...good luck either way


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The pump may use a larger triac as per the ones shown in this thread which are used in the dual boiler. The drive chips are on the same board. They are opto isolaters. The brain drives those - never looked so do not know what they use there.









Sage dual boiler steam boiler always on


Has anyone had a problem with the DB where the steam boiler is always on (only way to turn it off is the whole machine by the plug). With my machine as soon as the power is turned on at the plug the steam boiler starts to get warm straight away, even if you have not turned the machine on using...




www.coffeeforums.co.uk





I mention snipping leads to remove parts. Fine electronic snips. Always a good idea when they can be cut as it avoids risk of damaging the board particularly on items like the isolaters, One lead can be desoldered at a time rather than trying to prise the lot off keeping all of the solder molten.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

ajohn said:


> Sage dual boiler steam boiler always on
> 
> 
> Has anyone had a problem with the DB where the steam boiler is always on (only way to turn it off is the whole machine by the plug). With my machine as soon as the power is turned on at the plug the steam boiler starts to get warm straight away, even if you have not turned the machine on using...
> ...


Another post added to the sticky list


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Rincewind said:


> Another post added to the sticky list


I have a similar problem with my previous DB. When I get round to it I'll try and document it. The brew temperature is running away and something is on when the machine is switched off but not when it's unplugged. It's probably triac related but could be a temperature sensor.
The new sticky doesn't mention thermal fuses on the DB's boiler. An added complication. I'll add a bit about that onto the thread,

 *No need for people to make suggestions on this particular thread.*


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@ajohn you're a star among stars  ...those thread additions will be much appreciated, keep up the good work.


----------

